# Video: Enermax ELC120 neue Revision - So testet PC Games Hardware die Kompakt-Wakü



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. Januar 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Video: Enermax ELC120 neue Revision - So testet PC Games Hardware die Kompakt-Wakü*

					Die neue Revision der Kompakt-Wasserkühlung ELC120 von Enermax im Hands-on-Video. So testet PCGH den Kompakt-Wasserkühler.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Video: Enermax ELC120 neue Revision - So testet PC Games Hardware die Kompakt-Wakü*


----------



## keinnick (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Video: Enermax ELC120 neue Revision - So testet PC Games Hardware die Kompakt-Wakü*

_"Wenn eine Luftkühlung nicht genug Leistung liefert, empfiehlt sich der Griff zu einer Wasserkühlung. Diese Kühlmethode bietet auf Wunsch eine hohe Kühlleistung bei einem nahezu lautlosen Betrieb und ist daher vor allem bei Silent-Fans beliebt. Mit einer Wasserkühlung lassen sich nahezu alle Komponenten eines PCs kühlen: Prozessoren, Grafikkarten, North- und Southbridge, aber auch der Arbeitsspeicher, Festplatten oder gar Spezialnetzteile. Wasserkühlungen lassen sich schrittweise erweitern"_

irgendwie passt der Text nicht zu einer Kompakt-Wakü


----------



## alm0st (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Video: Enermax ELC120 neue Revision - So testet PC Games Hardware die Kompakt-Wakü*



keinnick schrieb:


> _"Wenn eine Luftkühlung nicht genug Leistung liefert, empfiehlt sich der Griff zu einer Wasserkühlung. Diese Kühlmethode bietet auf Wunsch eine hohe Kühlleistung bei einem nahezu lautlosen Betrieb und ist daher vor allem bei Silent-Fans beliebt. Mit einer Wasserkühlung lassen sich nahezu alle Komponenten eines PCs kühlen: Prozessoren, Grafikkarten, North- und Southbridge, aber auch der Arbeitsspeicher, Festplatten oder gar Spezialnetzteile. Wasserkühlungen lassen sich schrittweise erweitern"_
> 
> irgendwie passt der Text nicht zu einer Kompakt-Wakü



Les doch mal den Satz zu Ende...



> ...für Einsteiger und Sparfüchse gibt es aber auch günstige Komplettsets und Kompaktkühlungen, die meist nur die CPU kühlen.


----------



## hanfi104 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Video: Enermax ELC120 neue Revision - So testet PC Games Hardware die Kompakt-Wakü*

Klasse Video, hat mir sehr gut gefallen.

Ich trau aber den Kompacktwaküs nicht, gibts da mal Vergleichswerte mit zb einem Prolimatech Supermega


----------



## beren2707 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Video: Enermax ELC120 neue Revision - So testet PC Games Hardware die Kompakt-Wakü*

Hö? Ist es nur bei mir so, dass beim Video lediglich das Softgedudel und so Gekrischel zu hören ist, aber nichts von dem, was Reinhard sagt?


----------



## MetallSimon (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Video: Enermax ELC120 neue Revision - So testet PC Games Hardware die Kompakt-Wakü*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Hö? Ist es nur bei mir so, dass beim Video lediglich das Softgedudel und so Gekrischel zu hören ist, aber nichts von dem, was Reinhard sagt?


 Also ich hör was er sagt, aber das klingt irgendwie total seltsam, als ob lautsprecher verpolt sind, allerdings klingt der rest normal


----------

